# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  me ndihmoni te zgjedh te ardhmen

## bora671995

jam nje maturante , e regjistruar enkas ne ket forum per te marre nje pergjigje nga ju. edhe pak dite me ndajn nga plotesimi i formularit A2 dhe jam ne dileme se cilen shkolle te larte te zgjedh.do te doja qe te merrja informacion nga ju miq te dashur per keto dege inxhinierie ..ekonomike, telekominikacioni, matematike, fizike......pastaj percec ketyre a ka ndonje deg tjeter interesante per vajza ? ju lutem me ndihmoni.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> jam nje maturante , e regjistruar enkas ne ket forum per te marre nje pergjigje nga ju. edhe pak dite me ndajn nga plotesimi i formularit A2 dhe jam ne dileme se cilen shkolle te larte te zgjedh.do te doja qe te merrja informacion nga ju miq te dashur per keto dege inxhinierie ..ekonomike, telekominikacioni, matematike, fizike......pastaj percec ketyre a *ka ndonje deg tjeter interesante per vajza ?* ju lutem me ndihmoni....


 :Mos: 

Po moj bora si nuk ka, shkolle gatimi te behesh vajze(dhe nje dite grua) sa me e mire.

Po shiko cfare te pelqen, cila dege ka pune (pune qe merr leke, jo pune = studime) me shume.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bora671995

jo shkollen e gatimit ma mson gjyshja te shpia po une dua te kem nje profesion ne ardhmen por ne mungese te infos per disa dege te caktuara kam frike se po bej zgjedhjen e gabuar. Ate kerkoj edhe une njie pune qe merr lek dhe ka te ardhme ne Shqiperi

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

zgjidhje me 3 kritere

1) zgjidh 5 dege qe te "pelqejne"
2) nga keto dege zgjidh 2-3 qe ka me shume kerkese pune ne 10-vjecar & zgjidh ate qe mendon se eshte me afer teje dhe prespektives
3) mos u lodh kot se prinderit ta kane gjetur shkollen ;p

----------


## mia@

> jo shkollen e gatimit ma mson gjyshja te shpia po une dua te kem nje profesion ne ardhmen por ne mungese te infos per disa dege te caktuara kam frike se po bej zgjedhjen e gabuar. Ate kerkoj edhe une njie pune qe merr lek dhe ka te ardhme ne Shqiperi


Edhe shkolla e  gatimit s'eshte keq.  Mund te fitosh dhe me shume se te jesh nje inxhinier ndertimi, nese je vertet e zonja. Ti mos kerko dege per vajza, por ate qe te pelqen te besh me shume ne jete. Te gjitha deget bejne per vajza, pervec puna ne ndertim.  :ngerdheshje:  Ketu ne USA xhanem shikon dhe femra qe ngasin kamiona, apo shtrojne rruget.

----------


## Archon

> Edhe shkolla e  gatimit s'eshte keq.  Mund te fitosh dhe me shume se te jesh nje inxhinier ndertimi, nese je vertet e zonja. Ti mos kerko dege per vajza, por ate qe te pelqen te besh me shume ne jete. Te gjitha deget bejne per vajza, pervec puna ne ndertim.  *Ketu ne USA xhanem shikon dhe femra qe ngasin kamiona, apo shtrojne rruget*.


lool ka dhe nga ato qe punojne ne ndertim

PS:Po te doje dege me te ardhme kjo vajza,ka "Informatikë Ekonomike" ose "Inxhinieri Ekonomike",meqenese si duket eshte me e pregatitur ne matematike

----------


## Toffee

> Edhe shkolla e  gatimit s'eshte keq.  Mund te fitosh dhe me shume se te jesh nje inxhinier ndertimi, nese je vertet e zonja. Ti mos kerko dege per vajza, por ate qe te pelqen te besh me shume ne jete. Te gjitha deget bejne per vajza, pervec puna ne ndertim.  Ketu ne USA xhanem shikon dhe femra qe ngasin kamiona, apo shtrojne rruget.


Po ti mia mqs je ne USA ben ndonje gje atipike?  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Po ti mia mqs je ne USA ben ndonje gje atipike?


Fatkeqesisht jo. Se gjej shume challenging profesionin tim.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toffee

> Fatkeqesisht jo. Se gjej shume challenging profesionin tim.


Mqs s'e gje shume challenging profesionin hudhu bej ndonje gje tjeter..USA is the land of opportunities  :perqeshje: 

ps: e qava fare englishten  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Do mendohem.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toffee

> Do mendohem.


Jeta eshte e bukur, jetoje ate..

ps: mos u mendo shume se eshte e shkurter  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Do e kem parasysh, flm.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Toffee

> Do e kem parasysh, flm.


Me nder qofsh..  :perqeshje:

----------


## bora671995

po deget i kam zgjedh po nuk di si ti rreshtoj, sepse shkolla del sipas preferencave te para.. me pelqejn ing ekonomike, matematike, fizike,telekomunikacioni,dhe informatike.. cila ka premisa me shum ne shqiperi ket akoma spo di e prinderit ma kan len zgjidhjen ne dore time  :kryqezohen:

----------


## bora671995

aman me shpjego se cfare del me profesion me ket inxhinierine ekonomike, sepse me pelqen shum po nuk arrij te gjej dot shpjegimin e sakte per ket deg ne internet 
.

----------


## xfiles

inxhinieria ekonomike eshte bullshit, thjesht nje emer i ndryshem per ekonomi&menaxhim por qe i perkeg UPT e jo UT.

----------


## bora671995

sikur te jete bullshit si thua ti, pse e kan futur ne UPT ?

----------


## broken_smile

do ishte mire qe shkollen ta besh sepse te pelqen ajo qe do studiosh, jo sepse duhet bere. ne fakt nuk duhet bere shkolla e larte patjeter. pothuajse te gjithe frekuentojne apo kane mbaruar universitetin, ama as gjysma e tyre eshte e kenaqur me ate qe ka zgjedhur. dhe fatkeqesisht rezultatet shikohen, ne momentin kur ushtrojne profesionin... nese vertet te pelqen dicka, zgjedhja vjen natyrshem. nese nuk je akoma e sigurte, fali pak kohe vetes derisa te kuptosh se cfare te pelqen vertet. pac fat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> sikur te jete bullshit si thua ti, pse e kan futur ne UPT ?


Fakulteti i inxhinierise mekanike ne upt ka nje departament ekonomie dhe menaxhimi, ka nje staf te tere te dedikuar, pse mos te shfrytezohet per te hapur nje dege te re dhe te thithen ca fonde me teper? Dua te them bullshit sepse nuk dine cfare te shpikin me dhe i fusin nje 'inxhinieri' perpara, askush nuk te thote dot se per cfare sherben kjo dege dhe cfare del ti ne fund, keshtu qe mos u genje nga prefiksi 'inxhinieri'.

----------


## bora671995

hej shum faleminderit , meqe paske informacion per inxhinierinat nqs nuk e ke bezdi a me thu perse sherbejne ing e matematikes apo ajo e fizikes?

----------

